# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Banco Mundial aprobó préstamo de US$ 50 millones para apoyar políticas de gestión ambiental sostenible en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En sectores clave como minería, pesca y transporte urbano*  * * *Lima, dic. 09 (ANDINA).-* El directorio ejecutivo del Banco Mundial aprobó en la víspera (martes) un nuevo préstamo por 50 millones de dólares destinados a fomentar el crecimiento ambientalmente sostenible y reforzar la capacidad institucional del gobierno peruano en sectores clave como minería, pesca y transporte urbano.  
Este es el segundo préstamo, de una serie de tres operaciones que apuntan a apoyar los esfuerzos continuos del gobierno en mejorar la eficiencia y la eficacia de la gestión ambiental en Perú.  
Las actividades más relevantes asociadas a este préstamo se definieron mediante un análisis realizado por el Banco Mundial, vía consultas con diversas entidades, y la participación activa de varios organismos gubernamentales. 
En ese sentido, este préstamo contempla la aprobación del Plan Director y el Plan Financiero del Sistema Nacional de Areas Naturales Protegidas (Sinanpe), así como la aprobación de la guía para la formación de patronatos en áreas naturales protegidas y de la normativa que regula las actividades turísticas en áreas naturales protegidas. 
Otros puntos son la implementación del sistema de cuotas de pesca en la pesquería de anchoveta, y el apoyo al debate técnico entre las partes sobre opciones estratégicas para reducir el contenido de azufre en el Diesel 2. 
Por este motivo, se impulsará la normativa que establece que a partir de primero de enero del 2010 en Lima y Callao sólo se deberá expender Diesel 2 con 50 partículas por millón de azufre. 
Asimismo, este préstamo servirá para promover la aprobación de un programa de trabajo de tres años por parte de los ministerios de Energía y Minas (MEM) y del Ambiente (Minam) para identificar, priorizar y remediar pasivos ambientales mineros.  
Se espera que esta segunda etapa tenga un impacto social positivo, sobre todo en los sectores más vulnerables de la población, que frecuentemente son los más afectados en su forma de vida por la degradación ambiental, dijo el director regional para Bolivia, Ecuador, Perú y Colombia del Banco Mundial, Felipe Jaramillo. 
Precisó que este proyecto refleja la alineación del organismo multilateral con respecto a las Metas del Milenio, contribuyendo al objetivo número siete que persigue el logro de la sostenibilidad del medio ambiente, y en la meta nueve, que promueve los principios del desarrollo sostenible en las políticas y los programas.  
Las condiciones de este monto incluyen una tasa Libor, más un margen fijo a pagar en 20 años y un período de gracia de 17 años. * * Temas similares: Artículo: Banco Mundial y CAF invertirán US$ 57 millones para modernizar gestión de recursos hídricos en Perú Artículo: Banco Mundial aprobó préstamo por US$ 75 millones a Perú para apoyar políticas de gestión ambiental sostenible ANA y Banco Mundial firman acuerdo para impulsar modernización de gestión de recursos hídricos BID aprobó préstamo por US$ 10 millones a Perú para reforma de la gestión de recursos hídricos Banco Mundial aprobó préstamo por US$ 330 millones para reforma ambiental de Perú

----------

